# Who has a Sony ereader?



## meljackson

I bought a sony pocket right before Christmas just to be able to download library books. I really love it. Not as much as the Kindle of course but being able to access the library books has already paid for the pocket. I love the small size and it's sturdier so I don't feel nervous letting my 7 yr old read on it. She checked out several Junie B Jones books and read them 

Melissa


----------



## cheerio

meljackson said:


> I bought a sony pocket right before Christmas just to be able to download library books. I really love it. Not as much as the Kindle of course but being able to access the library books has already paid for the pocket. I love the small size and it's sturdier so I don't feel nervous letting my 7 yr old read on it. She checked out several Junie B Jones books and read them
> 
> Melissa


I hope this helps people make a good decision,. thanks


----------



## Meemo

I have a Sony pocket reader as well, and I really like it. There aren't a lot of library books available to me here, but I've picked up some books from the Sony store that were free or bundled at good prices, as well as from Kobo and other sources. I'm not crazy about the Sony software, but it helped when I moved it from my Mac to my netbook - the Sony for Mac software was fairly new and after it crashed a time or two, I moved it and knock on wood, it's been okay since. I love that I can fit it into almost any purse, love the "collections" feature for organizing books, and I love the Sony cover with the built-in booklight. (I do switch back and forth between my two Sony covers, though - I also love the plain Sony cover because it's so compact & lightweight.) I always say I'd get rid of the Sony if forced to eliminate one of my readers, but I'd hate to have to get rid of either. I love them both, just for different reasons. 

Oh, and it's cute & pink - that doesn't hurt either! Shallow, I know, but true!  Here it is with my K1, which has gone to a new home now.


----------



## drenee

Loving it because it's pink is not shallow.  It can't be shallow because I want one because it's pink.  Oh yeah, and I can get library books.  
deb


----------



## meljackson

Mine is pink too! The smaller size is great for carrying around. I leave my kindle at home and take the Sony with me when I think I'll have a few minutes to read. I'm going to look up Kobo...

Melissa


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> Loving it because it's pink is not shallow. It can't be shallow because I want one because it's pink. Oh yeah, and I can get library books.
> deb


Me three!


----------



## Tripp

I have been interested in getting this for library books myself.  If it comes down a little in price, I might consider it.  Oh, and I like the pink, too.


----------



## Meemo

Tripp said:


> I have been interested in getting this for library books myself. If it comes down a little in price, I might consider it. Oh, and I like the pink, too.


Check eBay - that's where I got mine. It was just under $160 (auction). You can still get a Square Trade warranty on it, just not the accidental coverage and only one additional year instead of two. There've been a lot of unwanted Christmas gifted ereaders (Kindles and Sonys) on eBay this month.


----------



## Neekeebee

Love the pink color!  I got my Pocket Ed. (named Little Brother, as in my Kindle's Little Brother) for Christmas.  Mine's silver.  If I had the pink one, it would have to be Little Sister!    I really love the size of it and being able to read library books with it!  My new obsession is checking the public library site for new eBooks all the time!  I still do prefer reading on my Kindle, though.

N


----------



## mlewis78

I just read on another thread that you can buy Sony ebooks for the B&N Nook, but you can't buy from the B&N ebook store for the Sony.  Is this the case?  I think the DRM in the B&N ebooks prevents use on other epub readers.  I would use the Sony for library books, so it's not deal breaker, but I just wondered if someone would clarify this for me.


----------



## Boston

mlewis78 said:


> I just read on another thread that you can buy Sony ebooks for the B&N Nook, but you can't buy from the B&N ebook store for the Sony. Is this the case? I think the DRM in the B&N ebooks prevents use on other epub readers. I would use the Sony for library books, so it's not deal breaker, but I just wondered if someone would clarify this for me.


Yes - B&N decided to use a different DRM for its books. So until Sony upgrades its firmware for the eReader DRM used by the B&N, this is true. So although both are in the ePub format, they use a different DRM. (Just like the Kindle basically uses the mobipocket format with its own DRM).

I own a Sony PRS-505 (in addition to my K1). I prefer my Sony because of its size. I keep my Kindle because of the Amazon store.


----------



## mlewis78

Boston said:


> Yes - B&N decided to use a different DRM for its books. So until Sony upgrades its firmware for the eReader DRM used by the B&N, this is true. So although both are in the ePub format, they use a different DRM. (Just like the Kindle basically uses the mobipocket format with its own DRM).
> 
> I own a Sony PRS-505 (in addition to my K1). I prefer my Sony because of its size. I keep my Kindle because of the Amazon store.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trilby

I got an email yesterday from BooksOnBoard, with a survey where you can win a Sony reader.


----------



## luvshihtzu

We have two Kindles (K2 and DX) and the Sony 505.  The Sony is only used for Overdrive Library books.  Don't like the Overdrive ebooks formatting on the Sony and the inability to change the font beyond 3 different sizes.
Prefer my DX for all my other reading.  My husband uses the K2.


----------



## Rasputina

I wish the kindle worked with overdrive because many of the ebooks I've bought would have been better as library books. I'm not sure I can justify another e-reader purchase just for library books. For now I'll wait, and hope that overdrive becomes available as an iphone app in the meantime.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm thinking maybe Amazon will make Kindles ePub compatible soon?  Don't know if they'd do it for all the Kindle models though!  I have a K1.

N


----------



## Atunah

I been checking lately at my local library and within the last 3 weeks they have added almost 200 fiction overdrive books and it looks like they are really promoting that. I tried reading them on my new netbook I got for xmas, but I just can't read very long on backlit screen. So I been looking at the Sony 300 and saw they sell ot right now for 175 free ship through Amazon. 

Can you guys tell me what the procedure is getting the books onto the Sony? I already have Adobe Digital Editions as that is where they went onto to read on the netbook. Do you have to go through ADE? Do you download the books to your computer and transfer into the sony folder? Do you use Calibre? There is a lot of confusing info on all of that on the mobileread site. Some say the Sony software doesn't work for them, others say ADE does not see their sony, etc. 

How do you go about it. 

I wish My K1 could read those books, but If I have to I get the cheapest eink based device I can find that can read those overdrive books. That seems to be the 300 right now.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I been checking lately at my local library and within the last 3 weeks they have added almost 200 fiction overdrive books and it looks like they are really promoting that. I tried reading them on my new netbook I got for xmas, but I just can't read very long on backlit screen. So I been looking at the Sony 300 and saw they sell ot right now for 175 free ship through Amazon.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what the procedure is getting the books onto the Sony? I already have Adobe Digital Editions as that is where they went onto to read on the netbook. Do you have to go through ADE? Do you download the books to your computer and transfer into the sony folder? Do you use Calibre? There is a lot of confusing info on all of that on the mobileread site. Some say the Sony software doesn't work for them, others say ADE does not see their sony, etc.
> 
> How do you go about it.
> 
> I wish My K1 could read those books, but If I have to I get the cheapest eink based device I can find that can read those overdrive books. That seems to be the 300 right now.


The only way I've done it is with the Sony Reader software. I didn't like it much at first, but it seems to be working better since they updated it recently, and they made some changes that make it simpler to use. I've seen people say they use Calibre, I've seen people say they just drag & drop like on the Kindle. But I like using the Sony software so I can make my "collections", not sure you can do that any other way. I did get a couple of free books from kobobooks.com and they ended up on my reader with no problems (going through ADE first).

No idea how to do library books though - no decent library ebooks anywhere near me. I keep hoping...lucky you though!


----------



## Neekeebee

I downloaded Adobe Digital Editions originally but decided the Sony Reader program was easier for me to use.  (Can't remember why.)  This is how I transfer library ebooks.  (Don't know if it is the best way, as it seems more complicated than it needs to be, so if somebody knows a better way, please post.)

Check out the ebook from Overdrive/library site.  Then click "Download" button.

A window will pop up and ask which program you want to use, and where to save it.  I have it set to Sony Reader as default.

The file saves as a URL link to the designated folder.  (If you already have another ebook saved, you will be asked if you want to replace the existing URL link.  Click yes.)

Then go to the folder where the URL link is saved and double-click it.  The file will open in the Sony Reader program.

When you connect your eReader to your PC, the eReader will show up on your Sony Reader program.  You can then open it and make folders. 

Go back to your Sony Reader library on your PC and drag the ebook to "eReader".  If you want, you can then move it to a folder within the eReader, using your PC.  For example, I put my library ebooks in the folder "Borrowed."

As with any instructions, this should make more sense once you have the eReader in front of you.

Hope this helps!

N


----------



## Atunah

Thank You


----------



## Boston

Meemo said:


> I've seen people say they use Calibre, I've seen people say they just drag & drop like on the Kindle. But I like using the Sony software so I can make my "collections", not sure you can do that any other way.


You can create Collections in Calibre by using the Tags field.

I didn't like the Sony software at all and quickly jumped to Calibre for ease of use. But I'm not very patient at learning new software.

I really like that I can use Calibre to manage all my books (Sony, Kindle and even paper) in one place.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I have a question for the Sony owners: Are the books from the Sony store as rife with formatting and typological errors as the ones from the Kindle store? Of all the books I’ve bought over the last two years, only a handful have been well-formatted. If the Sony books are better, that would make me consider a switch.

Mike


----------



## Meemo

I've only read a couple so far that I bought from the Sony store - didn't notice them being any better (or worse) than the Kindle books I've read.  Then again I haven't noticed my Kindle books being that bad either.  My biggest issue is that I can't chose left justification anymore.  I did notice people on the mobileread forum complaining about the ePub format when they switched to that recently.


----------



## LenEdgerly

I've been using a Sony Reader Daily Edition for about a month now, and it has convinced me that touch is a great feature for eBooks.  The best part is the ability to advance the page with a tiny little flick of my finger, on either side of the page.  I still have not got the gesture down cold, but 2/3 of the time I get it right and the page advances almost magically.  It's better than a hardware button - more intuitive, more helpful in making the device disappear so I can continue falling into the author's words. 

The biggest drawback to the Daily Edition is the murky quality of the text, because of the touchscreen.  When I return to my Kindle, it seems brilliantly clear and easier to read, like putting on my glasses. I also find the Daily Edition to be tougher to learn than the Kindle.  I am sure that if I spent some quality time with the User's Guide, I'd learn all sorts of tricks to use the DE more skillfully. 

I'm sure Amazon is working on a super-Kindle that will have the benefits of touch without compromising on readability. I can't wait!


----------



## drenee

I just bought a Sony Reader Touch PRS-600 from Craigslist, brand new, never been out of the package.  
I'm so excited.  DF is buying it for me.  The price was amazing.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> I just bought a Sony Reader Touch PRS-600 from Craigslist, brand new, never been out of the package.
> I'm so excited. DF is buying it for me. The price was amazing.
> deb


Congratulations. I hope that you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Neekeebee

Ooooh!  I'm so excited for you, Deb!

N


----------



## farrellclaire

My OH surprised me with a 600 a while back.  I was a little wary of it at first but now I absolutely LOVE it!  Best present ever


----------



## drenee

I have it.  I love the feel of it.  It's about an ounce lighter than the K.  
I'll take some pictures tomorrow with my Kindle.  
It's smaller.  I did not expect that.  
I thought I was going to hate the red.  I don't.  
The back is a brushed steel that feels really nice.
It's currently charging and I'm trying to figure out how to get my library book onto it 
so I can read on it.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I just bought a Sony Reader Touch PRS-600 from Craigslist, brand new, never been out of the package.
> I'm so excited. DF is buying it for me. The price was amazing.
> deb


Congrats I glad you were able to get it.


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I have it. I love the feel of it. It's about an ounce lighter than the K.
> I'll take some pictures tomorrow with my Kindle.
> It's smaller. I did not expect that.
> I thought I was going to hate the red. I don't.
> The back is a brushed steel that feels really nice.
> It's currently charging and I'm trying to figure out how to get my library book onto it
> so I can read on it.
> deb


Yay! Glad you like it - while you were accessory shopping did you see this?? Great price!


----------



## drenee

I did see that one.  I decided on the Medge Trip, black with tan trim.  
No skin.  And a Medge Leasure Jacket.  
deb


----------



## JMelzer

I live in Canada and bought a Sony Reader Pocket because I really wanted to get an ereader. Kindle wasn't shipping to Canada at the time (although they started about 2 weeks after I bought it). I'm so happy with it though. I love being able to put it in my pocket, I love the case for it, I love being able to preview my own work on it, seriously...if I could take it out for dinner and drinks, I would. 

Although when I move to Pennsylvania later this year, I do still plan on getting a Kindle


----------



## drenee

^^^James, very funny.  I just got a Sony Touch last week, and love the compactness of it.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JMelzer said:


> I live in Canada and bought a Sony Reader Pocket because I really wanted to get an ereader. Kindle wasn't shipping to Canada at the time (although they started about 2 weeks after I bought it). I'm so happy with it though. I love being able to put it in my pocket, I love the case for it, I love being able to preview my own work on it, seriously...if I could take it out for dinner and drinks, I would.
> 
> Although when I move to Pennsylvania later this year, I do still plan on getting a Kindle


As has been stated elsewhere, nothing wrong with having more than one eReader!

Betsy


----------



## JMelzer

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As has been stated elsewhere, nothing wrong with having more than one eReader!
> 
> Betsy


Amen to that! I'm a gadget guy. So I'll probably end up getting a Kindle, iPhone, iPad...and whatever else they come out with


----------



## drenee

Okay, I'm having a new problem with my reader.  
I talked to Sony support chat, and their advice did not work.  
I downloaded a library book in Adobe PDF format last week.  I've been reading just fine.
This morning a book on my wishlist became available.  I downloaded the book.  It is ePub format.  
After putting the ePub book onto my reader the Adobe book now says "Protected page" and won't let me open it.  
I tried removing both books and adding the first one back on, still has Protected page error message.  
Any ideas?
Thanks,
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, the first book that you've been reading fine won't work anymore?

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

drenee said:


> Okay, I'm having a new problem with my reader.
> I talked to Sony support chat, and their advice did not work.
> I downloaded a library book in Adobe PDF format last week. I've been reading just fine.
> This morning a book on my wishlist became available. I downloaded the book. It is ePub format.
> After putting the ePub book onto my reader the Adobe book now says "Protected page" and won't let me open it.
> I tried removing both books and adding the first one back on, still has Protected page error message.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> deb


This is one of the most frustrating things about the Sony. If you read the FAQ section on your library's e-media website, there will probably be something about this issue.

Basically, you cannot have both ePub and PDF _library files_ on your eReader at the same time. (Books from other sources are fine.) This is what I've found works for me: To get your new ePub file onto your eReader, first delete all the library PDF files from _both_ your eReader and your Sony Reader Library program on your PC. Do this before you try to D/L the ePub file to your Reader Library. Then D/L the ePub file like normal. (But don't put the PDF file back on until you're done reading the ePub.) It should work then. Hope this helps!

BTW, if you already tried this, the Touch may be different from the 300, and I'm out of ideas.

I'm curious: what was Sony's advice?

N


----------



## drenee

I did remove the Adobe PDF book from my reader and now I can read the ePub.  All Sony said was it couldn't read both formats.  They said if I removed the ePub book the PDF book would be readable.  Didn't work.  
But I didn't try removing the ePub book from my reader library.  Honestly, I didn't really want to read the PDF book that much.  It was more of an experimental book.  But it is frustrating to have to pay attention to each format before I download, AND remember what format I already have on my reader.  
deb


----------



## meljackson

Deb, that was one of the most annoying things ever for me. I finally learned to check out either only pdf or only epub. I had to take everything off mine and put back only one format at a time. This is only with library books though.

Melissa


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm glad you got it to work.

I am wondering if this is a Sony issue or an OverDrive issue.  If it is Sony, I think it's telling that they haven't fixed it yet, even for the newer models.

N


----------



## drenee

I used the Reader Library and not Overdrive to load my books.  
I have Overdrive and that's where I thought my books would go, but just my audiobooks have went to Overdrive.
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I used the Reader Library and not Overdrive to load my books.
> I have Overdrive and that's where I thought my books would go, but just my audiobooks have went to Overdrive.
> deb


So both were library books? That would be annoying! (But not an issue for me since there isn't a decent selection of library books anywhere near me.)


----------



## drenee

Yes, they are both library books.  And you're right, it is annoying.  One more thing my small brain will have a hard time remembering.  Errrr.  So now I can't read Mobi books.  But I went through a few pages of books and there are not that many that are in Mobi format only.  I guess that won't be a problem.  And I have to be careful to have one format at a time.
The one thing I figured out today is that on the book list on the reader it tells me how many days are left for the book.  I like that.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I was able to put both EPub and PDF library books on my Cybook Opus at the same time, but I never read the PDF, because the print was too small and light.  Now I only borrow EPub books.  I download to Adobe Reader first and then plug in the Cybook Opus, which shows up in the Adobe Reader.


----------



## drenee

You know what, I bet that's what was causing the lightness and smallness of the print was the fact that it was a PDF book.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I had the PDF book on the large size print.  
On the ePub it's on medium and it's perfect. 
deb


----------



## HappyGuy

If they are library books, are they DRM'd?  If not, maybe you could load them into Calibre and convert everything to one format or the other.


----------



## drenee

That's the first thing I tried, and they are DRM'd.  
deb


----------

